# Gearshift kit



## jttheclockman (Feb 9, 2016)

OK I go to use the pen kit chart for the first time and either the answer is not there or I do not know how to find it so I will flat out ask.

I will be trying these gearshift kits and as of yet I do not have the kits but i would like to start casting the blanks. I understand they use the 3/8" tube. Is this correct???  What is the length of the tube???  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 9, 2016)

They are 2.2" long, 3/8 tube is correct.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 9, 2016)

This kit is awesome. As cool as a 30cal bolt kit is that's how cool the gear shift pen is. The beauty...No twists. Advances and retracts without a hitch. 
I was showing a gear pen to my jeweler before the holidays. One of the sales people asked me how much... I sold 3 for a decent price. The pens were presents. The recipients loved them. For fun... glue a lug nut on a display stand.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 9, 2016)

Like the lug nut idea.  Might have to steal.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 9, 2016)

Edward Cypher said:


> Like the lug nut idea.  Might have to steal.



Let's take it to the next level. Provide a  jack wrench:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 9, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> They are 2.2" long, 3/8 tube is correct.





What is 2.2" ???  Is there any leeway in the length???


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 9, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > They are 2.2" long, 3/8 tube is correct.
> ...


 
 2.2" is between 2 3/16" and 2 7/32".  My caliper is electronic and reads in decimals, mms and fractions.  So I just set my caliper at 2.2 to measure my tubes for casting and it fits perfectly.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 9, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Cwalker935 said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey John,
Were you looking at the latest versions of the charts? They were all updated on Feb 3 and there is a link to these latest versions at the top right of the IAP Home Page. The Gearshift kit is now included in 6 of the charts (PSI, Exotic Blanks, Woodturningz, WoodNWhimsies, Arizona Silhouettes & William Wood-Write).

This is not meant as a critical reply by any means. There are over 1,400 kits in the 18 charts and it can sometimes be difficult to find what you need. Wayne & I are trying to make the searches as easy as possible & the app really helps, but we realize that not everyone owns an iPhone or iPad, so we also want to do what we can to make the charts easier to work with.

All reports of problems or issues with the charts or app are welcome & appreciated.

Edgar


----------



## MattTheHat (Feb 9, 2016)

A head's up about this kit. They come with a return spring that is about twice as long as a standard ballpoint spring. If you get them mixed up and put in a regular (shorter) spring, the lever will not return all the way back when the ballpoint is retracted. It moves back enough to clear the ballpoint, but the lever just kind of flops around. 

No big deal, but it's a gotcha to be aware of. 

-Matt


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 9, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Hey John,
> Were you looking at the latest versions of the charts? They were all updated on Feb 3 and there is a link to these latest versions at the top right of the IAP Home Page. The Gearshift kit is now included in 6 of the charts (PSI, Exotic Blanks, Woodturningz, WoodNWhimsies, Arizona Silhouettes & William Wood-Write).
> 
> This is not meant as a critical reply by any means. There are over 1,400 kits in the 18 charts and it can sometimes be difficult to find what you need. Wayne & I are trying to make the searches as easy as possible & the app really helps, but we realize that not everyone owns an iPhone or iPad, so we also want to do what we can to make the charts easier to work with.
> ...





Hello Edgar

That is where I got the link from. The top right. As I said I do not use the chart only because I basically stick with the kits that brought me to the dance and rarely try different ones. I am trying this one because of a friend and his love for racing and cars in general. Have a few ideas for him and they would look good with this kit if it is halfway decent and from reviews it looks solid. 

My problem was when I went to the list and read the kit I did not see an actual length on the tube. I saw an X under it. Maybe that means it is the same as above but was not sure. Nothing wrong with the lists. It is me. Old dog, you know. So I thought it could not hurt to ask. By the way no I phones or apple phones or smart phones. Still use the flip phone and just bought a new one. They had to get it out from the back storage room.:biggrin:


----------



## Edgar (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks John - The x's mean that that info is not applicable for that particular kit.

For single-tube kits, like the Gearshift, the tube & bushing info is located under the Upper/Cap Tube & Upper/Cap Bushing columns. The Lower/Body Tube & Lower/Body Bushing columns will have x's for the single-tube kits.

By the way, whenever there is a question mark (?) in any field, it means that we have been unable to find that particular dimension so far.

Hope this helps
Edgar


----------



## WriteON (Feb 10, 2016)

MattTheHat said:


> A head's up about this kit. They come with a return spring that is about twice as long as a standard ballpoint spring. If you get them mixed up and put in a regular (shorter) spring, the lever will not return all the way back when the ballpoint is retracted. It moves back enough to clear the ballpoint, but the lever just kind of flops around.
> 
> No big deal, but it's a gotcha to be aware of.
> 
> -Matt



Speaking of springs. As I give a pen to someone I advise them to never point it at someones face when changing the refill as the tip can become a projectile.(as the tip is spring loaded). I had tips go airborne.


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 10, 2016)

I have found the kit to be a bit sub par. Of the 20 kits I have used, at least a dozen or more of them had the finial "tire" come apart. It was like the glue holding the tire part to the pressed insert for threading in the top did not hold up. I had to add epoxy them to get the tire part back together properly.


----------



## csr67 (Feb 10, 2016)

Crashmph said:


> I have found the kit to be a bit sub par. Of the 20 kits I have used, at least a dozen or more of them had the finial "tire" come apart. It was like the glue holding the tire part to the pressed insert for threading in the top did not hold up. I had to add epoxy them to get the tire part back together properly.



+1 to that.  I've made about 50 gearshifts, and probably my best seller when done in carbon fiber. Many times when I thread the "tire" finial on, the glue broke free from the threaded base.  I've started intentionally breaking them apart and adding a drop of 5min epoxy to the tire.  

Also, when ordered in chrome finish, the "5-speed" engraved gear pattern barely shows up.  It's largely filled by the chrome plating.  I've found the brushed pewter model to be the best finish.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 10, 2016)

Ditto on the chrome being the least desirable. It's a nice kit however the brass & pewter are substantially nicer.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2016)

This is good info on the finial. I will look for this. I wish I would have known about the chrome because that is the ones I ordered thinking it was the safest plating that would last. Will have to check this out for myself. Maybe there is something I can coat the markings with to make them stand out better if that is an issue. Maybe some colored epoxy. 

As I mentioned this is a first and will do a review of the kit. Being for friend if anything goes wrong with them I can always get back and correct. 

While we are on it, how does the other platings hold up???  Is there concerns from useage??


----------



## WriteON (Feb 10, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Maybe some colored epoxy.
> 
> As I mentioned this is a first and will do a review of the kit. Being for friend if anything goes wrong with them I can always get back and correct.
> 
> While we are on it, how does the other platings hold up???  Is there concerns from useage??



I sold a few...have not gotten any negative feedback. All seem to be fine. The Chrome Gear is a nice pen...maybe a rub with black rustoleum to fill the shift pattern. I do not have chrome to show...sold it for (pm if interested)

While we're on the subject.
Music Pens...chrome least desirable.
Faith/Hope/Love...gold least desirable.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2016)

WriteON said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe some colored epoxy.
> ...




Well I am not a fan of the gimmick pen but as I keep saying I thought i would try them for a guy who loves cars and racing. I could have done a simple carbon fiber but this has a little more appeal.

Frank what is the top pen you show in that photo??? You can see the markings well in that one.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 10, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



Top is pewter. The antique brass under it has great markings...just a bad picture. Gear pens are real nice close up. Gimmick pens...These pens are absolutely attractive & functional. Certainly not traditional but rather fascinating. I hope they grow on you. There is a lot to choose from. Let your customers & friends be the critics. I thought the skull pen was a bunch of nonsense until I made them. Regardless have fun.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2016)

One other question Frank being you have done these. From all the photos in catalogs I see, on the chrome kit it shows the flutes on the nib end to be blackened. Is this a reflection of the light when they took the photo???  On the pewter they are clear is that correct. And the bronze are they clear??? I like the black. I assume the tire treads are blackened.

I may need to do a look and see if i can find some photos here of these completed. I am still a few days away from getting them. Thanks.


I found this thread and if mine come out half as good as these I will be thrilled.


www.penturners.org/forum/f13/psi-gear-shift-pens-show-opinion-132993/


----------



## WriteON (Feb 10, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> One other question Frank being you have done these. From all the photos in catalogs I see, on the chrome kit it shows the flutes on the nib end to be blackened. Is this a reflection of the light when they took the photo???  On the pewter they are clear is that correct. And the bronze are they clear??? I like the black. I assume the tire treads are blackened.
> 
> I may need to do a look and see if i can find some photos here of these completed. I am still a few days away from getting them. Thanks.
> 
> ...



The pewter & brass flutes are highlighted with black. They stand out. I'm sorry I don't have a chrome to compare but the other two are outstanding. You will like these kits. They are well made, very classy & novel. The other thing I like is it's a one piece tube kit. If you do not like the kits simply ship them back for exchange. If you are currently working on the blanks and need bushing measurements to get them Roughed In  I can provide the size. Also if you want the actual size of the blanks after they are squared I'll give you the measurement I have. Best bet is make one and see how you like the length. You're gonna like these kits... I guarantee it (sounds like Men's Warehouse)


----------



## csr67 (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck trying to fill the shift pattern etching on the chrome, it won't work.  The problem is they etch the patter before plating, and the chrome then fills a lot of the engraving.  There's not much left to fill.  Stick with the brushed pewter for this model.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 11, 2016)

csr67 said:


> Good luck trying to fill the shift pattern etching on the chrome, it won't work.  The problem is they etch the patter before plating, and the chrome then fills a lot of the engraving.  There's not much left to fill.  Stick with the brushed pewter for this model.



Yes the next time someone has a sale I may get a few of the others to take a look at. I do not believe the chrome thing will be a problem. The stand I will make will compensate for that. But it is good to hear from others and their experiences. Will post photos when completed. Thanks everyone except you Dan (H2O)


----------



## KCW (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is a picture of the one I just finished yesterday, I don't know it is shows the shifter well enough, but it is still visible, and it is the chrome version.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 11, 2016)

KCW said:


> Here is a picture of the one I just finished yesterday, I don't know it is shows the shifter well enough, but it is still visible, and it is the chrome version.
> 
> View attachment 144362



Thank you Dan. From your photo the gear shifter is very clear in reading the markings. Maybe the light of the photo but to me it seems there is some blackening of the numbers. Am I wrong??? Is it possible they made an improvement or are there more than one maker of this kit???

I will find all this out shortly when I get my kits but it is nice to see.


----------



## KCW (Feb 11, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> KCW said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a picture of the one I just finished yesterday, I don't know it is shows the shifter well enough, but it is still visible, and it is the chrome version.
> ...



It is definitely the lighting of the photo, and not on the pen itself.  I didn't take the picture specifically to show here, but just happened to have one that showed the shifter.


----------



## csr67 (Feb 11, 2016)

KCW said:


> Here is a picture of the one I just finished yesterday, I don't know it is shows the shifter well enough, but it is still visible, and it is the chrome version.
> 
> View attachment 144362



Good picture, and you got one of the "good" kits.  About half the chrome gearshifts I ordered have very little if any of the shift pattern visible on the knob.  On those, you can clearly see where the chrome plating has erroded and filled the etching.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2016)

OK I got home today and my package of pen kits arrived so I immediately opened to view the gearshift pen. I bought 5 of the chrome and every one is perfect. The gear knob is well blackened so the gear patterns shows very well. All the tires and nib have the blackout where it is suppose to. I was a little worried by some of the comments here about the chrome not being infilled with black but this is not the case with these. Now with the gear knob being the part most handled it could very well wear the black off but I would still be happy with the chrome holding up. Time will tell. My friend who I am making these for will I am sure let me know how well they last. The kits has some weight to it so it looks like a sturdy kit. 

All I need now is to get my butt in the shop and make a couple. Will post photos when done and give a short review of my experience. Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 15, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Will post photos when done and give a short review of my experience. Thanks all for the comments.



Glad to hear you are Geared up. Look forward to your review.... and pictures. Frank

I don't know where you bought them from but PSI has a fantastic warranty....might also cover the finish under reasonable wear/tear conditions.


----------



## EdGallop41 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Operating the Gearshift...*

I completed several of these for my car enthusiast family and friends and had no problems with them. My favorite was with imported Ironwood. The only problem is with the use of the pen. The bolt action like shifter easily hangs up on the middle slots, making it difficult to operate. It takes some getting used to. Wish they had those slots covered to prevent this. BTW...  I would wait to trim your blanks until you get the kit. Make the blanks but wait to trim and turn.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 18, 2016)

EdGallop41 said:


> I completed several of these for my car enthusiast family and friends and had no problems with them. My favorite was with imported Ironwood. The only problem is with the use of the pen. The bolt action like shifter easily hangs up on the middle slots, making it difficult to operate. It takes some getting used to. Wish they had those slots covered to prevent this. BTW...  I would wait to trim your blanks until you get the kit. Make the blanks but wait to trim and turn.



Just my .02.....could not be easier to engage. Simply center the shifter and slowly advance forward. There is nothing negative about it. I'm writing this so new buyers do not have any apprehensions. The beauty is it will never fail.


----------



## EdGallop41 (Feb 19, 2016)

WriteON said:


> EdGallop41 said:
> 
> 
> > I completed several of these for my car enthusiast family and friends and had no problems with them. My favorite was with imported Ironwood. The only problem is with the use of the pen. The bolt action like shifter easily hangs up on the middle slots, making it difficult to operate. It takes some getting used to. Wish they had those slots covered to prevent this. BTW...  I would wait to trim your blanks until you get the kit. Make the blanks but wait to trim and turn.
> ...



Not everyone clicks a pen the same. I was familiar with the similar bolt action (made at least a dozen) and you do not have to center the shifter or slowly engage. You can just hold it and press down with your thumb. Like I said...  You have to get used to it. I do not mean to discourage anyone from buying it. I wasn't discouraged by my first pen and ordered 7 more. I like the pen, but it does catch the center slots if you do not slowly engage and keep it centered. I just want to let people know to not be discouraged after you build one. I like the bolt action transmission. They are quite durable.


----------

